# New blue diver



## fishman33185 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just a quick and dirty of my first Bell & Ross









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810 (Mar 2, 2014)

That looks hefty. Enjoy 

Don't have on my B&R today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome watch. Had the black version and miss it. Would look great on a canvas strap or blue stingray. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

Congrats! I picked up the black dial when they were first released. Gotta tell ya’, I love this watch. I hope you find it to be as comfortable as I do. In all honesty, I was truly surprised by how easy it wears. Overall, it’s fairly thin...and I find the case/lug design allows it to settle in and find its groove on top of my wrist. I love a watch that just stays put all day and doesn’t flop around or roll to the outside. All in all, it’s exceeded my expectations and become one of my all-time favorites. 

Again, congrats....and enjoy!!

Not to jack the thread, but I thought I’d post a few pics of the aftermarket straps I rotate through. I’ve always had a tough time finding examples on the diver:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Love it. My favourite B&R


----------



## walt2810 (Mar 2, 2014)

The Divers be looking excellent today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishman33185 (Apr 21, 2008)

Zeroedout said:


> Congrats! I picked up the black dial when they were first released. Gotta tell ya', I love this watch. I hope you find it to be as comfortable as I do. In all honesty, I was truly surprised by how easy it wears. Overall, it's fairly thin...and I find the case/lug design allows it to settle in and find its groove on top of my wrist. I love a watch that just stays put all day and doesn't flop around or roll to the outside. All in all, it's exceeded my expectations and become one of my all-time favorites.
> 
> Again, congrats....and enjoy!!
> 
> Not to jack the thread, but I thought I'd post a few pics of the aftermarket straps I rotate through. I've always had a tough time finding examples on the diver:


Might I ask where you got the black Kevlar with blue stitching from?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## robmellor (Feb 16, 2006)

Big B&R fan but from the pic it doesn’t quite look right with a blue bezel and what looks like a black strap, may look great to others or in real life.


----------



## fishman33185 (Apr 21, 2008)

The strap is the oem blue rubber. Just poor lighting in the pic

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

fishman33185 said:


> Might I ask where you got the black Kevlar with blue stitching from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


It's a frayed canvas strap from Strapcode. It's a nice strap, but by design it develops an extremely distressed look fairly quickly. I've been on the fence with it because it's also a bit thick. Personally, I'd love to find a large selection of canvas straps for it, but I've had a difficult time and I'm not quite ready to go the custom route.

I've seen some Kevlar straps for B&R. If I can remember who had them I'll let you know.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I love the way B&R do the date. The matching color and vertical alignment. It’s just good attention to detail. 

The only thing that escapes me is why they put the accent/emphasis color on the hour hand of a dive watch.


----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

Love the blue, I was very close to getting one myself but went with the bronze instead. Still have doubts when I see pics of the blue! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeLord77 (Jan 14, 2019)

thefatboy said:


> Love the blue, I was very close to getting one myself but went with the bronze instead. Still have doubts when I see pics of the blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that

Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeLord77 (Jan 14, 2019)

fishman33185 said:


> Just a quick and dirty of my first Bell & Ross
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats looks great

Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeLord77 (Jan 14, 2019)

Zeroedout said:


> Congrats! I picked up the black dial when they were first released. Gotta tell ya', I love this watch. I hope you find it to be as comfortable as I do. In all honesty, I was truly surprised by how easy it wears. Overall, it's fairly thin...and I find the case/lug design allows it to settle in and find its groove on top of my wrist. I love a watch that just stays put all day and doesn't flop around or roll to the outside. All in all, it's exceeded my expectations and become one of my all-time favorites.
> 
> Again, congrats....and enjoy!!
> 
> Not to jack the thread, but I thought I'd post a few pics of the aftermarket straps I rotate through. I've always had a tough time finding examples on the diver:


I really like the orange hand

Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonspridenyc (Apr 22, 2019)

Congrats I like this one a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## david_h_moss (Mar 24, 2019)

Gotta get one of these!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

fishman33185 said:


> Just a quick and dirty of my first Bell & Ross
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice !! I just bought this beauty today. Incredible wrist presence !!


----------



## walt2810 (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice shot and enjoy the diver. Looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

jaycwb said:


> Good choice !! I just bought this beauty today. Incredible wrist presence !!
> 
> View attachment 14369373
> 
> View attachment 14369371


Congrats! IMO, B&R nailed it with their latest diver designs.

Can an I get your wrist size for reference.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## crashpad (Jul 24, 2019)

Awesome looking watch 👍


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> Congrats! IMO, B&R nailed it with their latest diver designs.
> 
> Can an I get your wrist size for reference.
> 
> ...


Hi Shannon, I have a 17cm wrist size


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

jaycwb said:


> Hi Shannon, I have a 17cm wrist size


Thanks!


----------



## rtdavid1613 (May 8, 2018)

Wow love that blue!
Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

Just for fun


----------



## KRVNRCH (Aug 22, 2017)

jaycwb said:


> Just for fun
> 
> View attachment 14437955
> 
> View attachment 14437961


Looks awesome. I have the B&R bug bad right now!


----------



## alestt (Feb 19, 2011)

Great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjlev (Nov 14, 2014)

Very cool watch, love the blue dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokinsteel1 (May 29, 2018)

That looks great!


----------



## tdg2064 (Nov 9, 2017)

Love these new drivers

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Rickipedia (Jun 19, 2020)

Nice watch, nice atmosphere...enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldog72 (Aug 18, 2014)

My favorite B&R. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77 (Mar 26, 2020)

thefatboy said:


> Love the blue, I was very close to getting one myself but went with the bronze instead. Still have doubts when I see pics of the blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still an excellent choice.


----------



## elchuckee77 (Mar 26, 2020)

fishman33185 said:


> Just a quick and dirty of my first Bell & Ross
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it..


----------



## bruck177 (Jan 20, 2020)

Like a black bay box


----------



## stanleyleecm (Oct 25, 2019)

Love that blue!


----------



## KRVNRCH (Aug 22, 2017)

I love these with the blue dial. I am thinking about asking B&R if I can get them to replace my black dial with a blue one...


----------



## Dietzster (Aug 21, 2020)

thefatboy said:


> Love the blue, I was very close to getting one myself but went with the bronze instead. Still have doubts when I see pics of the blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## onecoolkat (Sep 20, 2016)

Awesome blue color love it congrats!!!


----------



## Py687 (Oct 9, 2021)

I have the black ceramic diver, it's amazing. Almost got the full lume version instead though. I also wish it was slightly smaller to accommodate my wrist size.

Edit: Oh, hadn't noticed this was an old revival by the person before me.


----------

